# Red Maple has termites...



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If there's termites already in the tree then it's a goner already.
Termites do not eat healthy trees.
There nesting in the ground some place in that area.
What good would cardboard do, it's sure not going to kill them, even if you did it's not likely going to save the tree at this point.


----------



## netrate (Jul 14, 2014)

The tree is still growing strong with full leaves, but I will bow to your experience on this one. So I need to cut down the tree?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I would check with a nursery and ask if the tree can be treated. I agree that termites shouldn't be munching on live trees so identifying those bugs is another step. Can you describe them or maybe a picture?

Bud


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Is there a source of moisture, a leaking pipe?, any where neear the tree?
Look around it for a "lusher" patch of lawn.
Agree that termites probably not infest healthy tree. Might be flying ants. Do you have fire ants in your general area? I have seen flying ants that looked like termites ( had pest control out to check.) and they came from mound that looked like fire ant mound.
Termite bait sticks might be in your local Lowe's/Home Depot, price is not un-reasonable. And might be your quickest piece of mind stop gap solution.


----------



## hankdiy (Jul 10, 2018)

The termites are just eating the dead part. I would just leave it alone. You have a health ecosystem. Termites are all over your yard breaking the soil up to help make your plants healthy with easy access to rain water and nutriments. Just be sure the perimeter of your house is treated and you will be fine. The maple tree probably still has years of life for you to enjoy. Spraying the termites might kill them and your children.


----------



## netrate (Jul 14, 2014)

There is nothing close to it. It is in the middle of the lawn. I have sandy soil so moisture goes right through. Here is a picture attached.
I don't have red ants or anything like this. 
The interesting part is that I only noticed it because I was cutting back the tree from the excess branches (good green branches with lots of leaves) and I a couple of dead branch sections.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's not a termite, looks like an Ear Wig to me.
https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?hspart=iba&hsimp=yhs-1&type=45pr_7252_CHW_US&p=ear wig picture


----------



## netrate (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes I just realized that as well and I am somewhat relieved. Is this a normal occurrence? Should I be worried about this?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

They are very common and other than being disgusting and invasive I don't think they do much harm. HOWEVER, I hit one once to kill it and squashed out a parasitic worm. Very thin and looked like one of those orange colored centipedes. Their name "earwigs" is bad enough but the idea that they carry parasites grossed me out.

There are many sprays that can be used to eradicate them and other pests without harming the environment.

Bud


----------



## hankdiy (Jul 10, 2018)

yep earwigs are no problem. They will not hurt you or your tree anymore than it is now. They like to live in dark moist places on trees or leaf piles and eat compose. They are helping your yard by breaking up the compose for your tree to eat. Don't kill them- thank them.:smile:
The male has the big fork on its tail to aid in mating.


----------

